# This looks interesting channel 4 thursday



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/M...Coulthard-F1/story-28892746-detail/story.html


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Will probably be the best bit of this years F1 season.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks, recording set :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

What's happening with F1 this season? Is it no more on bbc and Ch4 got so many live races with the rest highlights?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Really enjoyed,can't wait to go for moto gp:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just watched it. I like Guy, he seems a cracking lad. I bet he'd be good to go for a beer with.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Was it just me who thought guy looked like he couldn't be bothered on the reaction test. Coulthards a bit rusty, the way he locked that wheel up, okay the tyres where cold but f1 drivers have to drive on cold tyres sometimes. Really enjoyed the programme though


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Think Guy couldn't go full pelt as he's just getting back to full fitness from breaking his back and a few other bones at the Ulster GP.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Lucky enough to meet rossi / kenny roberts/ sheene / and many more all very grounded guys, something tells me that guy would be the same:thumb:


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

I though this was great did anyone see the wall of death live with guy on bank holiday Monday


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I really enjoy anything with Guy Martin. He just seems to be the type of guy (pun intended) I'd love to have a pint with. 

The wall of death was brilliant, although the presenters kinda took away from it in my opinion. 

Cooks


----------

